# A timer a NOOB programmer(ME :P) created



## sriram301296 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey, I have created a Timer app for windows. I am attaching it here so that you guys can see it and review it. As for now , the average feature is missing, which I will give in the next version. Please try it out and give any sorts of comments(Even negative :tu). 

P.S.: For some reason I cannot attach it directly. So i am uploading it on google drive: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypBZDSrbKjhODJCMnE3dmhjZms/view?usp=sharing

Just unzip and run setup.exe


FEATURES: v1.0.0.0
_1. As accurate as possible
2. Use Spacebar to start/stop the timer even when the button is not focused. 
3. Auto save the record._

Screen shot :




P.S.2:This is my FIRST app ever.



Again, all comments regarding the app are welcome


----------



## Sauce (Dec 29, 2014)

This is very interesting, I am just beginning to learn JavaScript and I am considering making a web timer, what programming language did you make this in?

Good luck in future developments!

Sauce

Happy New Year!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 29, 2014)

looks awsome but having scrambles would be awsome


----------



## sriram301296 (Dec 30, 2014)

@sauce I used Visual Studio, it is really great when you want to develop great GUI apps with minimal effort. If you are really interested, i could PM you the source code as well. @ Antonie Yeah, may be that will be out by the next version. I'm sort of busy now with my Semester exams


----------



## sriram301296 (Jan 1, 2015)

> what programming language did you make this in?


 I used Visual basic for creating this, that is a great piece of software for creating great GUI apps. 


> looks awsome but having scrambles would be awsome


 Yeah, That is my next planned feature after Average, will update as soon as my First sem exams are over (or earlier, if possible )


----------

